# Thermostat & water pump versions



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

What is the most up to date hardware version of: water pump and thermostat housing?  

P.S - is it even worth chasing the most up to date version if the price difference is sizeable? 

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

latest revision should have M as final letter, I don't think the price varies


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Hello kevin and thank you for the info. So I need to be on a look out for M iteration.

As for price, they do differ. Since the part is now "old stock". Not much mind you. But they do.

I will try to find the M versions to make sure that they at least are as issue proof as possible since these two components are sore spot for Audi models


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you can find it with M letter for around 275 Eur on ebay, genuine one


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> you can find it with M letter for around 275 Eur on ebay, genuine one


I heard the parts are not the expensive part. But the work price. Since they told me its multiple hour job. 

I will try to find M versions


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

correct, the job takes long time due to the thermostat location, need to remove many parts before


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Did you do this? How many hr do you think they need? Going to an independent shop.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not done personally but know the procedure, between 4 and 5 hours needed


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Heres how you can do it in less than 2 hrs:

Remove whole front cooling pack, and you can access the waterpump easily. I wish i knew this, when i installed my Wagner Intercooler a few weeks ago i found out its super easy once the whole cooling pack is out (no i did not disconnect the airco lines, they have enough leverage to be moved to the left front side of the car.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

nearly same engine and same job for the golf mk7


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

My independent garage guy will give me the hour estimate next time I see him.

If its over the 3hr I will suggest him the method you wrote. 

Also BIG fan of Deutsche Autoparts. 

Im subscribed to them.

Makes me very envious that US has such nicely developed independent service network. While we in Europe have to hunt and beg someone. Hahah


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Anyone know oem part number for the water pump?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

06L121111M


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> 06L121111M


Thank you! 
Its scarry how much you know for a regular user. By any chance you work for Audi? 😄


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

Most Indys will quote you around 4 hours work for this, it cost me £700.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

I talked to my guy. He is going to do the pressure test, this Friday. But judging from the wet spot under the engine. He suspects water pump.
He is going to pull everything apart and check.
Hope its just water pump and not the whole thermostat housing. 
I am just going to ask him to find the most up to date version of the hardware. No point in installing 1st gen pump that will most likely die in another 40.000 miles again. Hahah


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Kenway said:


> Thank you!
> Its scarry how much you know for a regular user. By any chance you work for Audi? 😄


no, but I have an insider at the service dept.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> no, but I have an insider at the service dept.


Then go harass him/her for the latest MMI update. What are you waiting for!? 

I used to have quite a few people in my local Audi dealership. But all of them (yes all) quit and went to BMW next door.
Now only left are incompetent people who came to work due to nepotism.
My Audi service experience turned 180 degrees. 
My next car is going to be either BMW or Merc. I cant stomach any visit (that I cannot avoid) to the dealership.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

already done 
they updated my MMI to 1339 last Jan!


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> already done
> they updated my MMI to 1339 last Jan!


Me too, 1339 version. Although, my 5F module says SW version 1339 while my “Navigation” module (separate module in OBDEleven) says my old SW884 version.
Any ideas?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

mhh, no idea..


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> 06L121111M


I think this is thermostat housing not water pump? And the newest version is currently 06L121111P. The newest water pump is 06L121012L.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thermostat is integrated in the water pump, one single piece, 06L121111*M *in its latest revision


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> thermostat is integrated in the water pump, one single piece, and as far as I know, 06L121111*M *in its latest revision











06L121111P - Thermostat Housing - Audi 8V S3/TT/TTS & Volkswagen Golf MK7 GTI/R - EA888.3


06L121111M - Thermostat Housing - Audi 8V S3/TT/TTS & Volkswagen Golf MK7 GTI/R - EA888.3. Should fit most modern Audi 8V S3/TT/TTS & Volkswagen Golf MK7 GTI/R (EA888.3) motors with electric water pump. Usually replaced as a full package with the water pump.




www.vagparts.com.au




Not in my understanding. Thermostat housing is separate part and water pump is attached to it with screws. And the P is the latest from 27.08.2021 ->


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

06L121111M identifies the water pump/thermostat assembly, no doubt.
In case of leaks (very common) usually the whole assembly is replaced, neverthless you can by them separately, if you want


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> 06L121111M identifies the water pump/thermostat assembly, no doubt.
> In case of leaks (very common) usually the whole assembly is replaced, neverthless you can by them separately, if you want


Don’t want to argue about this but for others who are buying those parts should make sure what is included with the part number. I asked from local Audi and if you just say you want to buy part 06L121111M you get only thermostat housing. Same can be seen in many online part supplier. Some ebay sellers seems to offer full kit with that part number. Nevertheless the belt driven water pump is seperate part and has its own number 06L121012(X). This can be seen from Etka too.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Some part websites such as AUTOHUB and AUTODOCK sell either pump or thermostat housing or even both together. Always confused me, but then again I am not a mechanic so its kinda understandable. 

One question lads (sorry if its stupid one). We have: water pump + thermostat housing....but do we also have this







and is this included in maybe the housing?
I believe its called thermostat valve?
Does it come with housing or its a separate part I need to order?
Cheers


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

My mechanic told me that my thermostat and pump are fine. And he cannot find the fine leak that drains the coolant tank ever so slowly over months. But since the car is 2015 and I intend to keep it. I may have to replace these sooner or later. I will just opt to change all since the guy will have to open many things anyways.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Kenway said:


> Some part websites such as AUTOHUB and AUTODOCK sell either pump or thermostat housing or even both together. Always confused me, but then again I am not a mechanic so its kinda understandable.
> 
> One question lads (sorry if its stupid one). We have: water pump + thermostat housing....but do we also have this
> View attachment 478995
> ...


You have only the parts which are in the exploded view above. Some kind of thermostatic valve there should be in the housing but I’m not sure is it that conventional or some electric. Seems not to be changeable though.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Kenway said:


> My mechanic told me that my thermostat and pump are fine. And he cannot find the fine leak that drains the coolant tank ever so slowly over months. But since the car is 2015 and I intend to keep it. I may have to replace these sooner or later. I will just opt to change all since the guy will have to open many things anyways.


This is exactly the same problem I have (2015 TTS). I have followed that about 1 decilitre drains out in 2000km. So very small leak somewhere but also haven’t found it. Hopefully it is this well known problem of thermostat housing and water pump and not the head gasket or some other bigger problem.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if so, 06L121111M must be thermostat housing only



Blue lightning said:


> Don’t want to argue about this but for others who are buying those parts should make sure what is included with the part number. I asked from local Audi and if you just say you want to buy part 06L121111M you get only thermostat housing. Same can be seen in many online part supplier. Some ebay sellers seems to offer full kit with that part number. Nevertheless the belt driven water pump is seperate part and has its own number 06L121012(X). *This can be seen from Etka too.*


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

that is mechanically operated, as far as I know TFSI engines have electronically controlled one



Kenway said:


> Some part websites such as AUTOHUB and AUTODOCK sell either pump or thermostat housing or even both together. Always confused me, but then again I am not a mechanic so its kinda understandable.
> 
> One question lads (sorry if its stupid one). We have: water pump + thermostat housing....but do we also have this
> View attachment 478995
> ...


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Blue lightning said:


> This is exactly the same problem I have (2015 TTS). I have followed that about 1 decilitre drains out in 2000km. So very small leak somewhere but also haven’t found it. Hopefully it is this well known problem of thermostat housing and water pump and not the head gasket or some other bigger problem.


My coolant drains is likeee 1 a year from full to midpoint (or just above midpoint) with a lot of km/miles drive. So my mechanic thinks it "vapours out" instead of drips. He swore that the pump and thermostat are fine. I feel like he would love for it to be pump and thermo so he can get money to replace it. But he told me its fine.

I hit a bunny on a highway 4 years ago 150kmh. Buggs went through my radiator and my 2nd radiator for the aircon behind it. Maybe during the repair Audi forgot to tighten a hose or two or clamp it properly.

My Q3 had a badly tightened hose clamp around the turbine which they forgot to put back properly after 110 point check before my purchase. Audi is just sloppy like that. -.-


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> that is mechanically operated, as far as I know TFSI engines have electronically controlled one


I was confused because AUTODOCK offers the thermostat valves as a part to replace on our TT models. Might be just them being sloppy or even mixing it up with MK2. Who the f knows...but I trust you two more than them.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Kenway said:


> My coolant drains is likeee 1 a year from full to midpoint (or just above midpoint) with a lot of km/miles drive. So my mechanic thinks it "vapours out" instead of drips. He swore that the pump and thermostat are fine. I feel like he would love for it to be pump and thermo so he can get money to replace it. But he told me its fine.
> 
> I hit a bunny on a highway 4 years ago 150kmh. Buggs went through my radiator and my 2nd radiator for the aircon behind it. Maybe during the repair Audi forgot to tighten a hose or two or clamp it properly.
> 
> My Q3 had a badly tightened hose clamp around the turbine which they forgot to put back properly after 110 point check before my purchase. Audi is just sloppy like that. -.-


This is result of my investigation.








Fullfilled









After 2000km.
Need more investigation. But to be safe I will change thermostat housing and water pump in any case next spring. Normally in timing belt engines water pump will be changed at the same time with the belt (80-120k). So I think it would be wise to follow that interval with these chain engines also.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the cooling circuit is sealed, so the "vapouring out" should be really minimal, for sure not going from top to minimum for this... judging from the pics you posted, and considering you just drove for 2.000 km in 2 months, I would suggest to keep an eye on it, because as discussed many times here, TFSI 2.0 are prone to leaks from thermostat. They (Audi) are at the 4th or 5th revision of the part... 
you do have to replace just the thermostat, not the pump (unless for other reasons)

by the way, the 2.0 don't have belt (chain)


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

*Blue lightning*
So we have the same mileage and model year. 

To be honest my mechanic guy is a BMW specialist as he works there. He is a family friend for over 20 years. So I know that he is not "ripping me off" since I go ahead and yearly let him change the oil. However, I would like to take it to the Audi to see what they have to say. But my god they are incompetent...my fantasy is to get rich enough to buy off the franchise there and FIRE THEM ALL! 

LEAKS that you shown
Could be a number of reasons. If you like me, will keep the car (which I will since the "micro chip craze" I don't see myself being able to afford any post 2015 car for awhile ). Might as well change all of it. Since thanks to German engineering. They have to remove and disassemble half of the car to get to the pump. And the hr/rates will murder you harder than part prices.

KEVIN
I wont be the last person who had this issue and for some reason even Audi said that they cant find the leak. I have no idea how this is possible hahah. If by some miracle my pump and thermo are indeed in good condition. My next logical suggestion is bad Audi repair job when they were fixing my cooling system after that 150kmh highway bunny hit. A hose or two were not clamped. Clams are a Kryptonite to Audi mechanics. They did the same to my 2016 Q3. 

As soon as I get some money. I will buy the housing + pump from AutoHub. Since I dont trust my Audi that they will give me the latest version of the hardware (despite the price) haha


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> the cooling circuit is sealed, so the "vapouring out" should be really minimal, for sure not going from top to minimum for this... judging from the pics you posted, and considering you just drove for 2.000 km in 2 months, I would suggest to keep an eye on it, because as discussed many times here, TFSI 2.0 are prone to leaks from thermostat. They (Audi) are at the 4th or 5th revision of the part...
> you do have to replace just the thermostat, not the pump (unless for other reasons)
> 
> by the way, the 2.0 don't have belt (chain)


Yes I’m keeping an eye on it all the time. And I will change both the thermostat housing and water pump next spring if the leak won’t get worse before. I know the revisions 06L121111P (5. rev.) is the newest housing and 06L121012L (4. rev.) the newest pump. You misunderstood me a little. I meant water pumps are usually changed at the same time in timing belt engines when ever timing belt has to be changed. If the water pump is driven by timing belt. The interval is usually 80-120tkm (depending on car manufacturer) and I just meant it wouldn’t hurt to change water pumps within the same interval in these timing chain engines also even there isn’t service plan for that.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if the leak is minimal, you wont find any trace on the ground (even because there is that engine guard), but at (very) close inspection, withish/greenish material can be found around the thermostat cover. In this case, is enough to replace JUST the thermostat housing, no need to replace the pump too, if not for other reason (=wear).
I have a friend here in italy with TTS, his actual mileage is 110.000 km and he had to replace the thermostat twice already, but the water pump was (and is) still ok




Kenway said:


> *Blue lightning*
> So we have the same mileage and model year.
> 
> To be honest my mechanic guy is a BMW specialist as he works there. He is a family friend for over 20 years. So I know that he is not "ripping me off" since I go ahead and yearly let him change the oil. However, I would like to take it to the Audi to see what they have to say. But my god they are incompetent...my fantasy is to get rich enough to buy off the franchise there and FIRE THEM ALL!
> ...





Blue lightning said:


> Yes I’m keeping an eye on it all the time. And I will change both the thermostat housing and water pump next spring if the leak won’t get worse before. I know the revisions 06L121111P (5. rev.) is the newest housing and 06L121012L (4. rev.) the newest pump. You misunderstood me a little. I meant water pumps are usually changed at the same time in timing belt engines when ever timing belt has to be changed. If the water pump is driven by timing belt. The interval is usually 80-120tkm (depending on car manufacturer) and I just meant it wouldn’t hurt to change water pumps within the same interval in these timing chain engines also even there isn’t service plan for that.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Yes I have inspected from above around the thermostat housing with endoscope but wasn’t able to see clear leak yet. I will take a look again with endoscope from underneath next time I go for lift. Yes this is common problem and I strongly doubt it is the reason for my leak also. Well the water pump is quite cheap so better change it at the same time. I saw with endoscope that my version is the first one 06L121012A. There have had to be some problems with the pump also because of 4 revisions.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Whenever I watch a YT channel that does anything with Audi models. They mention water pump and thermostat coolant leak. So yeah... they don't make 4-5 versions of a part just for kicks 
Still 4-5 bloody versions and still people get problems. What is happening at the R&D department?! Do they just change the logo's position on the part for each version or something?


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Kenway said:


> Whenever I watch a YT channel that does anything with Audi models. They mention water pump and thermostat coolant leak. So yeah... they don't make 4-5 versions of a part just for kicks
> Still 4-5 bloody versions and still people get problems. What is happening at the R&D department?! Do they just change the logo's position on the part for each version or something?


It seems to be problematic component indeed. I’m guessing it might be due to that the housing is plastic and the head is aluminium. So the head expands and contracts differently under the influence of heat. When hot there is also more pressure and based on the pictures there is only oring gasket between flat surfaces. I will give it a little of my own R&D when I change them…blue silicon.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Yeah you are right. Questionable material choice to say the least. 

Wait till you hear what their Super Sport seats and their side trim are up to


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Kenway said:


> I was confused because AUTODOCK offers the thermostat valves as a part to replace on our TT models. Might be just them being sloppy or even mixing it up with MK2. Who the f knows...but I trust you two more than them.


This caught my interest and after few photo analysis it really seems that there is also mechanical thermostatic valve inside the thermostat housing and it might be changeable. This is still just my guess and I can't be sure before would get one housing on hands. In any case It doesn't have OEM part number so it's available only aftermarket part.


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

Can you buy a aftermarket uprated thermostat and water pump? need to replace mine


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

6andy69 said:


> Can you buy a aftermarket uprated thermostat and water pump? need to replace mine


There is plenty of aftermarket thermostat housings and water pumps available. Full kits for example from INA, Hepu, Borsehung, Bugiad and JP Group. Would also like to hear about the quality.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Blue lightning said:


> There is plenty of aftermarket thermostat housings and water pumps available. Full kits for example from INA, Hepu, Borsehung, Bugiad and JP Group. Would also like to hear about the quality.


I've looked on AutoDoc and JP looks good price wise. Now I'd suspect that its more important that the part is of the newer hardware version. Maybe the JP Group pump that is the latest version is better in quality than maybe Borsehung which is 30% more expensive and is 2 updates behind JP?

Again just a dumb assumption on my part. However, I trust that anything is better than version 1 (2015 models) that Audi had.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Don’t know about aftermarket revisions. Did you figured that by looking equivalent OEM numbers in the description of the aftermarket parts? I’m sceptic that it means that they have done same updates as Audi. I think to go OEM is the only way to be sure to get the newest one.
I don’t know where the type failure leak occur but if it is between the head and the thermostat housing, I really think some extra silicon outside o’rings won’t do any harm. The leak might be due to structure of the housing. As you see the fitting flange isn’t integral part and there is only three screws holding it on the head. I guess the leak might be on the top center where can’t be fitted screw and where the flange is splitted.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Blue lightning said:


> Don’t know about aftermarket revisions. Did you figured that by looking equivalent OEM numbers in the description of the aftermarket parts? I’m sceptic that it means that they have done same updates as Audi. I think to go OEM is the only way to be sure to get the newest one.
> I don’t know where the type failure leak occur but if it is between the head and the thermostat housing, I really think some extra silicon outside o’rings won’t do any harm. The leak might be due to structure of the housing. As you see the fitting flange isn’t integral part and there is only three screws holding it on the head. I guess the leak might be on the top center where can’t be fitted screw and where the flange is split.
> View attachment 479216


Who knows at this point.
As for the hardware revisions of aftermarket parts. I saw them having "OEM designations" when you look at their "technical data" sheet (either on their websites or on AutoDoc). They say for example that this price is for the JP Group water pump with OEM part number ...bla bla bla... with letter C at the end...probably meaning that the part is C revision equivalent of OEM part.

As for buying OEM pump/thermo from Audi... I have no idea how much that would cost vs aftermarket. (especially if you ask for latest iteration of the part)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the genuine VW one is priced around 250 euro on ebay, I guess not so pricey than the aftermarket


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> the genuine VW one is priced around 250 euro on ebay, I guess not so pricey than the aftermarket


But what’s the revision? I haven’t found the newest *P revision from eBay. There is plenty of older revisions on sale and quite cheap but I wouldn’t dare to take a risk and change part which could have the same type failure. Though it would be great to know what has been changed on every revised parts. There couldn’t be any problems even with the first version part with a little of extra silicon.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as far as I know, the latest revision is M. A friend replaced it 2 weeks ago, and a M part has been fitted


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> as far as I know, the latest revision is M. A friend replaced it 2 weeks ago, and a M part has been fitted


Just check from the Etka. As I have wrote latest housing is P and lates pump L.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just waiting for the Q revision..


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

I emailed my local Audi Shop. Asked for a price of water pump (with housing). Also which revision they will supply and at what price. So I will update you all soon 

Cant wait for the drum roll.


----------



## Kub1983 (Nov 8, 2021)

Does this help guys? I’ve had my service completed today and they noticed mine is leaking…
Covered under warranty thankfully….


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Kub1983 said:


> Does this help guys? I’ve had my service completed today and they noticed mine is leaking…
> Covered under warranty thankfully….


What year model your car is and what’s the mileage? I just like to know which revision you might have originally and how bad it could be.
You have got changed the second newest revision of thermostat housing. They didn’t changed the water pump but replaced the o’ring between the old pump and new housing. Also the union between oil cooler and thermostat housing has been replaced.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Kub1983 said:


> Does this help guys? I’ve had my service completed today and they noticed mine is leaking…
> Covered under warranty thankfully….


The price of the pump has to be: price of the part + labour.
No way the thing is +857$ on its own.
If Im not mistaking... they expect 3.7 labour time according to the paper.

If this is true then:

Pump replacement labour cost is 264GBP and the pump itself would be 593GBP.

P.S- Im going to get the reply on Monday most likely on what the pump alone is going to cost in Germany. So we can compare for all of you who are from UK


----------



## Kub1983 (Nov 8, 2021)

It's an early 2017 2.0T quattro 230ps...

£857 is including parts and labour.... I just hope it does the trick and am thankful it's a warranty item!


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Still if Im not wrong. Almost 600gbp for thermostat + pump is mental.
Audi up charges their parts like its money laundering.
Aftermarket ones are 400-500max.
Lets see what my German dealer has to say. 🙂


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Kenway said:


> Still if Im not wrong. Almost 600gbp for thermostat + pump is mental.
> Audi up charges their parts like its money laundering.
> Aftermarket ones are 400-500max.
> Lets see what my German dealer has to say. 🙂


From some Europe web dealers 
OEM housing can be found for about 300EUR and pump for 100EUR.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Blue lightning said:


> From some Europe web dealers
> OEM housing can be found for about 300EUR and pump for 100EUR.


Exactly! 400-500eur tops for the whole thing.
No way Audi OEM is that better in quality to justify such a price increase.
But if you have a warranty like our friend does, it doesn’t matter that much 
As long as its fixed


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Kenway said:


> Exactly! 400-500eur tops for the whole thing.
> No way Audi OEM is that better in quality to justify such a price increase.
> But if you have a warranty like our friend does, it doesn’t matter that much
> As long as its fixed


I meant Audi original parts are together for about 400EUR. Aftermarket parts are about 250-300EUR. But if you ask original parts from Audi dealer the price might surprise you.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

I got the price quote from Audi.
This is what they sent me (translated to ENG):


The pump consists of two parts:
Pos 1: 563 eur with VAT - 2 pieces in stock
Pos 10: 150.39 eur with VAT - 2 pieces in stock
*Unfortunately, we do not provide catalog numbers.”*









So it looks like:
1. They provide the housing (part 1) and pump (part 10). But not whatever the rest of the parts are: 14,15, 20…

2.They dont want to tell me what version of the pump they provide (lol why? Why is this a secret?)

3. price is stagering 710EUR!


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

As I said price might surprise you.
The belt 14 is about 15EUR and the union 12 abou 10EUR. Don’t need to replace the belt cover 15.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Blue lightning said:


> As I said price might surprise you.
> The belt 14 is about 15EUR and the union 12 abou 10EUR. Don’t need to replace the belt cover 15.


And what is number 20 part group?
Also I don’t understand why they wont divulge the revision version that they have to sell?


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Kenway said:


> And what is number 20 part group?
> Also I don’t understand why they wont divulge the revision version that they have to sell?


Not sure what that part is but it’s price is only about 10EUR. Audi dealers haven’t give me either any spare part numbers ever. ETKA is the only way.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Mhm OK so aftermarket it is. And let it be known here in this thread that we all gave it our best to do it the "Audi way".

The second that pump fails ( which again the car is 2015 year so its amazing it lived so far) Im going to AutoDoc to buy the whole set.

Now to see how much a Super Sport seat would cost (LHD)... Since mine has a broken frame and replacement of the frame itself is 600eur by Audi and only they can do it in my location.

Maybe get a good electric seat.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

Yes it seems that also flange 20 and union 12 are available in aftermarket parts.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Mhm ETKA said so too. 
Definitively going after market if this issue persists.


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

On the part numbers debate, I seem to remember reading some mention of additional parts for something referred to as an "extended repair", which I'd guess is the classic "may as well replace these bits while you're in that far".

Does anyone happen to know what that might be? Or was it a figment of my imagination?


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

I can verify that at the moment latest OE part numbers are as I have wroted earlier. Water pump 06L121021L and housing 06L121111P.


----------

